# Euromillions - who is doing it?



## fobs (27 Jan 2006)

With the Euromillions draw tonight heading for 150 million are AAM's playing? Are you doing it by yourself,syndicates or never do the lotto? Just curious. Also what would you do with 150 million or a stake thereof?


----------



## kazbah (27 Jan 2006)

I did 2 lines - though I don't do either the euro or Irish one regularly.

If I won more than 20k I'd pack in my job and take 6 months off before heading back to college.
Though if I won more than a million I probably wouldn't go back to college.
I'd be quite happy to be a lady of leisure.
Some shrewd investments and plenty of time-intensive hobbies would be enough to keep me going.


----------



## Wiggles (27 Jan 2006)

I did two lines as well, but really only to enable me to day dream about what I would do with the money if I won. The odds on getting the correct numbers are crazy!!

If I did win, my resignation letter would arrive in work on the back of a postcard on Monday morning


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Jan 2006)

As a pedantic, blathering curmudgeon myself, _[broken link removed]_ won't...


----------



## pnagle (27 Jan 2006)

€150 million would screw me up big time! What would I have to live for? I'd have no goals. I'd be quite happy just to win 1 or 2 million. I suppose I could just give away the other €148 million


----------



## kazbah (27 Jan 2006)

EUR4 for 2 lines - one less pint over the weekend, worth the price of a daydream to me


----------



## kazbah (27 Jan 2006)

pnagle said:
			
		

> €150 million would screw me up big time! What would I have to live for? I'd have no goals. I'd be quite happy just to win 1 or 2 million. I suppose I could just give away the other €148 million


 
Sign me up for a million then


----------



## LollyMc (27 Jan 2006)

me me me Im doing it!!!!!!!  I do it every week and have won the odd few quid on it, €8 here and there.  If your not in, you cant win remember.  

Dont know what I would do with the money, go and hide probably!!  Have already warned the Boss if Im not in on Monday Im on the way to Dublin to collect the cheque and dont ring me cos I will have already changed my mobile number!!!!!!


----------



## Bamhan (27 Jan 2006)

I'd be otta here so fast they wouldn't see me for dust.
Part of Fobs sindycate as I would never get myself organised enough to do the lotto myself.


----------



## Janet (27 Jan 2006)

Almost always do the lotto - it's my main "luxury" item expenditure.  Have always said that I'll put same amount I spend on lotto into a savings account so if I ever won the lotto I'd be able to tell how much profit I'd made.  But although I usually manage to find the money for the lotto (minimum amount each week, don't want to be completely foolish) I can never find the same again to do that.  Reckon I've probably spent about eight thousand over the years (have been playing regularly ever since it was introduced which I think was about 1991/92?).  Actually come to think of it I rarely played while I lived in Germany so it's probably a bit less than that but still, a lot of money.

In the context of the debt I have it's a bit shaming to think I've spent that much but it's something I've decided I like to do and will continue to do.  Can't say I've every won anything big either, got £25 once and thought I was rich!  Otherwise have won €8 or a scratch card a few times but not often.

I have a long list of things I would do with the money - have to say the list has changed enourmously since I started reading AAM and finding out more about things like gift tax etc.  I do believe in that old saying that money won't make you happy but it'll sure buy you a better class of misery


----------



## Janet (27 Jan 2006)

Like the post above: it's worth the price of a daydream.  That sums it up nicely for me.


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Jan 2006)

LollyMc said:
			
		

> Have already warned the Boss if Im not in on Monday Im on the way to Dublin to collect the cheque and dont ring me cos I will have already changed my mobile number!!!!!!


Careful now...  

[broken link removed]


----------



## Brian4B (27 Jan 2006)

First time to play Euromillions; simply announced at work this morning " anyone for  a  quick-pick? "; 32  names & cash  appeared  quite  quickly!
9 chose their own numbers.
won't hire the coach/helicopters just yet.


----------



## Vanilla (27 Jan 2006)

Got a quick pick when dropping off the post. Mr.V asked me to get one. Apparently he's already committed several million to his close buddies in the event of a winning ticket...and vice versa. And has picked out a new car for when he wins. Can you tell he's an optimist?


----------



## kazbah (27 Jan 2006)

Anytime I do it I'm convinced I'm going to win - it's a disappointment when I'm throwing the ticket in the bin!


----------



## Brian4B (27 Jan 2006)

What time do terminals close at?


----------



## car (27 Jan 2006)

> The odds on getting the correct numbers are crazy!!



They must be around 150/1.  It'll never be won.



> €150 million would screw me up big time! What would I have to live for? I'd have no goals.



I know what Id do.  Social experiments.


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Jan 2006)

car said:
			
		

> They must be around 150/1.


You must be joking...!
Work it out here.


----------



## Brian4B (27 Jan 2006)

Back of playing slip says approximate odds of winning are 1/ 76,275,360.


----------



## redbhoy (27 Jan 2006)

Brian4B said:
			
		

> Back of playing slip says approximate odds of winning are 1/ 76,275,360.


 
That means you could double your money if you buy 76,275,360 different numbered tickets and hope no-one else won it!

Do you have to go public if you win it?

I think terminals shut at 7.30pm.


----------



## car (27 Jan 2006)

> You must be joking...!



you mean its greater then 150/1?


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jan 2006)

As _Voltaire _said - _"lotteries are a tax on stupidity"_.


----------



## fobs (27 Jan 2006)

> As _Voltaire _said - _"lotteries are a tax on stupidity"_.


 
but Clubman answer the question - did you buy a ticket


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jan 2006)

No - I never play lotteries.


----------



## kazbah (27 Jan 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> As _Voltaire _said - _"lotteries are a tax on stupidity"_.


 
If you're not in you can win - sometimes luck beats probability.
I realize it's highly unlikely I will become a euro-millionaire tonight but there is a chance and for EUR4 it's one I'm willing to take.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jan 2006)

kazbah said:
			
		

> sometimes luck beats probability.


Er, can you explain that one in a bit more detail please?! 


> I realize it's highly unlikely I will become a euro-millionaire tonight but there is a chance and for EUR4 it's one I'm willing to take.


I'd be happy to bet you €10,000 that you will not win it. I am willing to pledge this money to _Brendan _as an independent observer if you want to take me up on this bet. Seriously.


----------



## kazbah (27 Jan 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Er, can you explain that one in a bit more detail please?!




Just what I said  - If the odds are 1 in 74m (or whatever was quoted above), from a statistical/probability POV it is highly unlikely that I will win but all it takes is to be that 1 in 74m which may happen.  I mean it's like tossing a coin - you could toss once a get a head and keep tossing and get all tails.  But the probability of getting either is still 1 in 2.  What your outcome was has no bearing on that probability.  So every line has the same chance and 7 numbers will be drawn.



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> I'd be happy to bet you €10,000 that you will not win it. I am willing to pledge this money to _Brendan _as an independent observer if you want to take me up on this bet. Seriously.


 
Win "it"?  I presume you mean the 5 main numbers and 2 lucky stars or whatever is needed for the jackpot, not just €8 

That's not a very attractive proposition for me.  If I have won €150m, €10k isn't going to make any difference.  If I've lost.  My €4 gamble costs me €10,004 for the same odds.  I'd be better off putting the €10k into more tickets.  Or better still leaving it where it is!  So thanks but no thanks, that seems lose-lose to me.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jan 2006)

kazbah said:
			
		

> Win "it"?  I presume you mean the 5 main numbers and 2 lucky stars or whatever is needed for the jackpot, not just €8
> 
> That's not a very attractive proposition for me.  If I have won €150m, €10k isn't going to make any difference.  If I've lost.  My €4 gamble costs me €10,004 for the same odds.  I'd be better off putting the €10k into more tickets.  Or better still leaving it where it is!  So thanks but no thanks, that seems lose-lose to me.


Yes - I was referring to the jackpot win (outright or shared seeing that I'm feeling generous). The offer is open to anybody else who is interested. Seriously.


----------



## kazbah (27 Jan 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Yes - I was referring to the jackpot win (outright or shared seeing that I'm feeling generous). The offer is open to anybody else who is interested. Seriously.


 
if they don't win they give you €10k?

They'd be MAD!


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Jan 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> As _Voltaire _said - _"lotteries are a tax on stupidity"_.


For once, I don't think it was Voltaire who said that...  The _ancien régime_ didn't need such incentives!


----------



## ninsaga (27 Jan 2006)

Quote: As Voltaire said - "lotteries are a tax on stupidity".

...who's the stupid one is this photo http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/4746057.stm


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jan 2006)

kazbah said:
			
		

> if they don't win they give you €10k?
> 
> They'd be MAD!


It's a fair bet with no strings attached. No more mad than playing the lotto.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (27 Jan 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> It's a fair bet with no strings attached. No more mad than playing the lotto.


 
For an equivalent 2 euro bet or whatever on Euro Millions tonight you would have to offer 5000 times the euro million jackpot if you are looking for someone to bet 10k with you.

And no, I'm not interested.


----------



## orka (27 Jan 2006)

> That means you could double your money if you buy 76,275,360 different numbered tickets and hope no-one else won it!


 
A ticket costs €2 so this doesn't make sense - until next week.  It's really too much money for one person to win - if you live a €150M lifestyle you make yourself a target for kidnappers, begging letters (non-one else has that kind of cash lying around, most rich people's monet is tied up in businesses, family trusts etc.) and if you don't live a €150M lifestyle, what's the point in having all the money?  If I won, I would give away most of it - €10M would keep me quite happy.


----------



## Brian4B (27 Jan 2006)

Got our 32 lines done; very trusting all those who gave me 2euro for quick picks this morning!
Obviously playing euro millions isn't high up on my list of priorities as I never asked what time terminals close at ( although I see from above it might be 7:30 )


----------



## dam099 (27 Jan 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> It's a fair bet with no strings attached. No more mad than playing the lotto.


 
Ahh, but your giving no odds, methinks the house has quite the advantage on this one.


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Jan 2006)

The 'house' _always_ has the advantage — I think that's the whole point...?  

Of course, if the big winner tomorrow turns out to be another [broken link removed], the National Lottery can simply look forward to another profit 'spike' in the weeks to come...

Perhaps it might inspire them to update their [broken link removed]...?


> *Largest individual winner to date:
> May 21st 1997 - €7,892,753 scooped by an anonymous winner
> *


----------



## Swallows (28 Jan 2006)

Well this is the web site to be on then if one does win!  All you financial experts / accountants/ solicitors etc out there, no need to go anywhere else for advice. I think it would be easy to get rid of 150 million Euro. Sort out family and friends, then charities, invest a bit in property (still a good bet ) a holiday, new car,  that should put a hole in it to start with while having a think about what to do with the rest of it. I haven't checked my numbers yet.


----------



## mo3art (28 Jan 2006)

Well don't bother dashing to check your numbers too quickly, the largest sum won in Ireland was approx €96K.

The big prize wasn't won and will be an estimated €180million on Friday next.

Will I play it?  An emphatic yes, €2 for some great fantasies over the next week seems a small price to pay!

My parents were part of a syndicate about 12 years ago now that won the jackpot on the National Lottery.  It was a big deal at the time for us (I got a new bike) and I'm more optimistic than most as a result


----------



## RainyDay (28 Jan 2006)

I'd genuinely be somewhat afraid of winning a sum that large, in terms of what it would do to my life - Just give me 2m or 3m from the normal Lotto and i'll be quite happy.`


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Jan 2006)

I could have told you all you weren't going to win............


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 Jan 2006)

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> As a pedantic, blathering curmudgeon myself, _[broken link removed]_ won't...


I think I made my [broken link removed] too discreet here..!


----------



## Brian4B (28 Jan 2006)

No return on our 32 line play!  Must keep searching for cheap holiday.


----------



## Murt10 (28 Jan 2006)

Just caught the tailend of something on the radio today. They are not going to use the lucky stars  next weekend. The pot will presumably be split between all the match 5's.There were 38 match 5's last night.


Murt


----------



## Berni (28 Jan 2006)

> Since 20th January, 2006, the operators introduced a cap on the number of times the euromillions draw could roll over. If not won on the 12th rollover, the jackpot will now be re-distributed to the next highest winning tier, most likely those matching five main numbers and one star number.


(from here  )  
Yesterdays draw was the tenth i think, so we've two more to go before this kicks in.


----------



## kazbah (30 Jan 2006)

Well no luck on Euromillions but I won a scratchcard on the Irish Lotto and won €25 on it!


----------



## gearoidmm (30 Jan 2006)

Was told I was a winner by the lady behind the counter in the spar.  I wasn't even that disappointed when she only handed me E10.  'Reinvested' that back into the euromillions though - roll on next Friday.


----------



## redbhoy (30 Jan 2006)

2 numbers away from the jackpot (got 3 and 2 stars). Would've funded ask about money permanently if i'd have won it.
3 and 2stars = €92.
5 numbers = €97,061.

Theres always next time!


----------



## kazbah (30 Jan 2006)

Bummer Red!

The first three number on one of my Irish Lotto lines were the first three numbers out of the main draw!  My heart was in my mouth but that was it


----------



## legend99 (30 Jan 2006)

i wonder how many of you who say, "ah jaysus sure I only want to win 2 or 3 million" would seriously give away the other 177 million if you managed to wint the 180 million?
i for one have no hesitation in saying that if I won 180 million I'd be more than willing to live with the burden of it.


----------



## Gordanus (30 Jan 2006)

**IF** I won 180m I sure as hell would spread it around a good bit to family and close friends.......they might as well share the burden!  Plus, could you live with yourself if you kept it all?  Would they want to have anything to do with you if you did?


----------



## kazbah (30 Jan 2006)

I would look after my family alright and give some to charity.  I would treat my friends to holidays and parties rather than giving them cash but I would help them out if they were stuck.  It would make you suspicious of people who suddenly want to be your friend or crawl out of the woodwork.  If you really won 180m it would be hard to keep your feet on the ground.  I think it's too much for one person but I'd try and get over it.  I think you could win €2/3m without it changing you too much.  But €180m is unimaginable money - crazy altogether.


----------



## redbhoy (30 Jan 2006)

I don't think id give anyone lump sums. Id try set myself family and friends up so that they could make life decisions without worrying about what would happen financially if plans went wrong. Basically id help them realise their dreams if they have any!
Ive often wanted to do things but couldnt due to the financial constraints like loans, mortgage etc.
Id invest in my local community and help set up local businesses and help fund the underfunded schools. 
(and fund this board, few brownie points there )


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2006)

I'd probably set _Bohs _up to dominate the _eircom League _for the next 100 years while still getting knocked out of any _European _competitions that they qualified for in the first round, develop a taste for smack and drown in a swimming pool full of _Dutch Gold outside _my villa in _Sicily_. Rock and roll.....!


----------



## legend99 (31 Jan 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> I'd probably set _Bohs _up to dominate the _eircom League _for the next 100 years while still getting knocked out of any _European _competitions that they qualified for in the first round, develop a taste for smack and drown in a swimming pool full of _Dutch Gold outside _my villa in _Sicily_. Rock and roll.....!



This post will be deleted if not edited immediately with 180 million Euro could you not hope to drown in something a little bit better quality like expensive champagne perhaps...


----------

